# Zercom Clearwater Classic Owner's Manual ???



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

I've been unsuccessfully surfing the web looking for an owner's manual for a Zercom Clearwater Classic. Anyone know where I can find one, info or atleast a copy of one? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Someone on here has one .... I sold it to them a couple years back ... manual and all. I just don't remember who it was.

Good luck


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

bump


----------



## HOangler (Nov 15, 2004)

I have one of those. The back lights burned out and I can't seem to find anyone that can replace them for me. I'll look around a bit to see if I can find the manual. Maybe you'd like to buy mine. I have two transducers, one for boat mounting, and a self leveling one for icefishing.


----------



## steelhead05 (Mar 24, 2003)

i have a zercom and lasdt i knew they went out of business...i tried to call them and number doesnt work


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

steelhead05 said:


> i have a zercom and lasdt i knew they went out of business...i tried to call them and number doesnt work


Actually, HummingBird bought them out. A couple years back you could still get SOME parts for Zercom units via the H-Bird website. Not sure if that option is still available or not.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

HOangler said:


> I have one of those. The back lights burned out and I can't seem to find anyone that can replace them for me. I'll look around a bit to see if I can find the manual. Maybe you'd like to buy mine. I have two transducers, one for boat mounting, and a self leveling one for icefishing.


Thanks for the offer on the transducer HOangler. I'm actually going to make an adapter to convert my boat mount to work for ice fishing. If it doesn't...I'll shoot you a PM. I'm still interested in a copy of the manual if you find it. Thanks again!


----------



## hoot619 (Feb 15, 2005)

WALLEYEvision said:


> I've been unsuccessfully surfing the web looking for an owner's manual for a Zercom Clearwater Classic. Anyone know where I can find one, info or atleast a copy of one? Thanks in advance!


Did you get it? I would like to know. Hoot619 It was sent!


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Yes...thanks again Hoot!


----------

